# Need a Delta Rocket Ray



## richtrix (Feb 12, 2013)

Looking for a delta Rocket Ray for my Schwinn Hornet. A little rusty but solid is ok......Thanks, Richie


----------



## bricycle (Feb 12, 2013)

Someone on here was just sell'n one.....


----------



## richtrix (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Bri......No luck with that one...still looking


----------

